
Live on Product Hunt – Discover Friends and Games (psychology and ML) - boblikesoup
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/gametree
======
boblikesoup
Moved from San Francisco to Ukraine to build this (good boostrapping hack).
Now launching after 2.5 years. Hope you enjoy and happy to answer any
questions.

